
Startup Relationships - mattantwest
http://codingskyscrapers.com/2013/01/14/startup-relationships
======
wifarley
Wow, I'm in an eerily similar situation. I'm also at the height of it I think.
I am locked up all day working, spend almost every night, including weekends
working until 2am -3am. I have trouble justifying spending time with anyone
unless we are working on something. Also broke up with my girlfriend of 3
years a few months ago. I hired an assistant to help, which she does, but did
not expect the amount of added stress having someone depending on you for
income brings. Oddly, I thought it was all a good thing. I still do but am
also factoring in this post and will need to re-evaluate.

~~~
mattantwest
I used to feel exactly the same way. To me it felt like sacrificing things in
my personal life was all 'just part of being an entrepreneur'. Sure you're
going to need to give up some things if you want to succeed, but I don't think
that should ever include spending time with the people that are closest to
you.

